# '06 Pathfinder Timing Chain - Keep or Sell?



## 3xpathfinder (Apr 5, 2016)

I have a 2006 Pathfinder with 106k miles. This is my third Pathfinder. My 95' protected me in an awful wreck. My '97 purred until I sold it with 191k miles. Several issues that are making me think twice about keeping my '06 long-term:

1. Timing Chain: Local dealership (State Line Nissan) in Kansas City told me that the timing chain needs to be replaced at an estimated cost of $2,500. Yikes. I'd expect to have this problem with a timing belt but didn't expect to change the timing chain for another 100k. I've bought 2 cars and had my oil changed regularly at the dealership and had other minor service done there. Is this quote high? Should I be anticipating more problems with this Pathfinder? 

2. Paint is starting to peel around the windshield, edges of the hood, and the gutters on top. I've seen this same issue with other Pathfinders. When i asked the dealership about it they said to call Nissan. They didn't offer any help. I thought the dealership would be more helpful in getting this taken care of. Is Nissan or any dealers helping owners with this issue? 

I don't like the new Pathfinder body style and am considering giving up on this Pathfinder and going with another vehicle. KBB private party value is a bit over $8k in good condition and $7,500 in fair condition. Any thoughts on whether this is a keeper it's time to get another vehicle?


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

3xpathfinder said:


> 106k miles.
> the timing chain needs to be replaced at an estimated cost of $2,500.
> didn't expect to change the timing chain for another 100k.


I'd think a chain would skip a link before breaking and so you'd have warning. 
Is there a way to gauge how much the chain has stretched, like by measuring link-to-link distance with some type of micrometer? The chain OEM maybe can tell you specs on this, if he will. 
In use I'd guess the chain gradually gets work-hardened, then brittle, then breaks. 

Maybe somebody can give mileages to breakage or to skipping a link, for timing chains in general. 
If the breakage range is 200K to 300K you're good for a while. If it's 100K to 300K the breakage point is a bit iffy.

Sales people use
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
a lot, plus most people don't like taking on risk.

Do fleet managers who keep their vehicles past 100K miles follow these chain replacement guidelines?

Shooting from the hip, if the cost of fixing some bent valves is less than $2,500 then don't replace the chain(?).


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

2005-2010 Pathfinders/Xterras/Frontiers can have problems with the upper timing chains cutting through the plastic, upper tensioner "feet" (as Nissan calls them) on the VQ40DE engines. There is a technical service bulletin on the issue. What happened is that the stamps used to stamp out the chain links would wear over multiple pressings start stamping out links that had sharp edges; Borg-Warner makes the timing chains and tensioners. Those that have the chains cutting through the tensioner feet develop a "whine" over time as it starts to ride across the steel plunger of the tensioner. The noise sounds like a bad hydraulic pump, like a bad P/S pump on an old Ford car. The steel plunger is pretty durable, but eventually one of the upper timing chains can possibly break or jump timing, causing catastrophic damage to the engine. Per the bulletin, the fix is to replace the upper timing chains and the tensioner "feet." Also included with be the necessary seals and sealant to R&R the front timing cover, engine coolant, engine oil and filter. If the engine has high mileage, it would make sense to replace the water pump, thermostat, primary chain and tensioner while you are in there and everything's apart. Of course, this will add to the cost of the job. To do the "basic" job, I've heard of people paying around $1200-$1600. You might get an estimate from a reputable independent shop to do the work. Another thing, regular maintenance won't prevent this issue from happening and there is no particular mileage range that this occurs. It might occur will after 100,000 miles or it might occur at 30,000 miles, it depends on how good or bad the stamping was of the upper timing chain link. Once you replace the upper chains and tensioner feet, you shouldn't have any more problems with the chains. 
BTW, if you still have the original radiator, I would highly recommend you replace that, as well, if you are keeping the vehicle. 2005-2010's also have had a lot of issues with the transmission fluid cooler inside the radiator failing and ruining the automatic transmission. If you don't want to spend the money on a new radiator, then you can re-route the trans cooler hoses to bypass the radiator, leaving the factory installed auxiliary trans cooler to cool the fluid. 
2005 was the first year of the R51 model, so most of the problems exist on the '05-'06 models. Unfortunately, it took until 2011 for Nissan to get all of the common problems worked out of it. The 2011 and 2012 models are actually pretty reliable. The 2013-and-newer Pathfinders have been ranked as the least reliable vehicle in its class by Consumer Reports.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

30 to 100, a 1:3 range, seems like bad quality control but maybe many things can shorten the chain life once it leaves the factory, and those things are not always predictable.

As long as we're talking about Mean Miles Between Failures and not MTBF, what have you seen with timing belts?

TIA.


----------



## ranosgood55 (Dec 12, 2016)

I had the timing chain issue on my 05 pathy. After watching a few youtube videos I decided to take on the repair myself. I'm fairly mechanically competent but this is by far the biggest job I have ever taken on. Truthfully, it just just took some time to work through all of the steps. I replaced all three timing chains and guides and also swapped out the water pump while is was in there and had "easy" access. Total job took about three full days to complete. If you decide to go forward with your own repair let me know and I can give you some pointers.


----------



## MeyerBus (Jul 15, 2020)

ranosgood55 said:


> I had the timing chain issue on my 05 pathy. After watching a few youtube videos I decided to take on the repair myself. I'm fairly mechanically competent but this is by far the biggest job I have ever taken on. Truthfully, it just just took some time to work through all of the steps. I replaced all three timing chains and guides and also swapped out the water pump while is was in there and had "easy" access. Total job took about three full days to complete. If you decide to go forward with your own repair let me know and I can give you some pointers.


i know this post is pretty old, but I’m planning on doing just that... timing chain(s) replacement. If you’re still on the forum, let me know. Thanks!


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I suggest you send him a PM


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

MeyerBus said:


> i know this post is pretty old, but I’m planning on doing just that... timing chain(s) replacement. If you’re still on the forum, let me know. Thanks!


Replacing the timing chain assembly is not that difficult. There's just a lot of little steps along the way. At least the upper and lower oil pans do not have to be removed. The one possible difficult situation you might encounter is loosening the crankshaft pulley bolt; sometime they are extremely tight and you might need a very long breaker bar or an air impact wrench to loosen the bolt. Setting of the cam's chain timing positions needs to be very precise.

The procedure for doing the job is well documented in the FSM for your vehicle. Here's the URL for downloading a PDF copy of the FSM. The section EM.PDF is the one you need to read. Prior to doing the job, read the section to become fully familiar with the required steps:

2006 Nissan Pathfinder – Repair Manual - Engine Mechanical (Section EM) – 146 Pages – PDF


----------



## MeyerBus (Jul 15, 2020)

Thank you! That’s great.


----------

